# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Mancon's Dreamviews Lyrics!

## Mancon

Hey everyone! Here I make up lyrics related to Dreamviews to songs that are requested!

*1.) Song: False Advertisements* (Suggested by Erii)
Lyrics About**: Staying up late on dreamviews, posting alot, and then having a lucid dream.

*Spoiler* for _Here_: 








On a thread, on a thread, on a thread, I was typing.
The way I post, like lightning.
My posts are generated from my brain.
So I read and I post.
Up all night, post the most
And I post on the lounge like a lunatic 
"Until all that coffee start to make you sick"
3 AM I was up
Now I chat and I talk with a careful eye on the forums.
On a thread, I was pushed until tomorrow im immersed.
So give me all your likes and your replies. Now. (all of it)
"I always think that posting is something pure"
If I could see the members in my real life and not some cage where I've been placed,
Then I could speak the truth like I want to and not be afraid of sounding fake.
Now all that I'm looking for are the mistakes. (Oh, I posted! You made a mistake, you made a mistake!)
When I post, by myself, I see their minds blown away and i'll watch newbies beg for my wise ways.
And I know I am drained. Try to sleep. Try to dream.
Dreams are fun, and false awakenings, in a bed, I don't have.
Nothings true, I have noticed, and plugged my whole nose trying to breath inwards.
Then I found, I can breath and in a dream I love.
I will lift up out the darkness. Now my roof shoots open. I am inviting sunlight in. Im gonna fly, I'm gonna dream until the morning comes. That is what I am going to do.




*2.) Song Eulogy by Tools* (Suggested by zebrah)
Lyrics About**: Someone being interviewed for the DV radio, then it starts to get crazy and the person being interviewed is asked to kill someone.

*Spoiler* for _Here_: 






We have alot to say. 
You have alot of questions to say, 
I'll ask him.
I'll ask him.

We have alot to say. 
You have alot of questions to say, 
I'll ask him.
You tell him.
We're gonna ask him
We're gonna ask him

So long.
We listen you tell
You told us how you weren't afraid to dream
Well, so cool.
We ask here
and ask around. 
Yes all interviewers see divinity.
And at least you answered.

Gathering is the crowd,
He has a voice that is so strong and loud
We'll ask him.
We'll ask him.

Ranting and asking more questions
about everything but his heart.
We'll ask him.
We'll ask him.
We're gonna ask him
We're gonna ask him.

Dreamviews on the radio
What was that you had said to me?
Sorry I can't hear at all.

But you were so loud
And you sure could shout.
We asked a question on every little thing
And it was the best.

You could be the one who asks the question on the Dreamviews Radio.

Ask while we all will chill, its 12 oh 2

Your too smart when you're answering by the Dark Green name by you.
We all rub our heads while you post in the threads while giving advice to newbies. 
Like a great tornado. And we're amused by this.

Gathering is the crowd
He has a voice that is strong and loud and I
talked too fast cuz im so 
Eager to identify with
Someone in the staff,
Someone who seemes to help a lot
Someone prepared to lead the way, and
Someone who would kill for DV.

Will you? Will you now?
Kill him? Kill for DV?
Don't you fuckin lie.

Will you step out of line?
Don't you step out of line.
Will you step out of Line?
Don't you fucking lie.

You've claimed all this time that you would kill for DV.
Why then are you so suprised when you are asked to kill for DV?

We have alot to say. 
You have alot of questions to say
We have alot to say. 
You have alot of questions to say,

Come now.
Get off your fucking chair
You need to fucking kill
to kill the next fool for DV.

To refuse you will die
You must be crucified
You refused and outright lied!
Good bye!




*Song 3- Super Bass* (Requested by Anonymous) 
Lyrics About**: Staff

*Spoiler* for _Here_: 






This one is for the dream guides with the boomin' system
Help out, post alot with a newbie system
When they come up in the chat, they be blazin' up
Got tips on board and they savin' up.

They post, they sick, they might gotta tip
They pop bottles and got the right kind of tricks
They cold, they dope, they never break the rules
They always in the air, and they always so cool

They are mutherfuckin trip trip, sailor of the ship, ship
When they post a tip tip, kiss them on the lips lips
That's the kind of team I was lookin' for
And yes you'll get help if you askin, Ho.

I said, excuse me your a hell of a team
I mean my, my, my, my your like always so fly 
I mean you don't lie, and i'm loving your ties 
Your like slicker then the guys with the thing on their eyes! (OH!)

Yes I did, yes I did, someone please tell them who the F you are
You are the dream guide team, You help them newbs up,
Back posts up, and chuck the tips up.

Wow,You got my nightmares runnin' away
Beatin like a drum, tips are comin your way
Can't you here that boom, badoom, boom, boom, badoom, boom Staff?

They got that super Staff.
Boom, badoom, boom
Boom, badoon, boom Staff
Yeah that's that super Staff.

Boom. Staff. Boom Staff. Boom Staff. Boom Staff. Boom Staff. Boom. Staff. Boom. Staff. Boom Staff.

Boom, badoom, boom
Boom, badoom, boom, they got that super Staff
Boom, badoom, boom
Boom, badoom, boom, yeah that's that super Staff.

This is one is for the Staff in the polos
Them helpful niggas in the moguls
They ball with the crew, they don't solo
But I think I like it better when they pogo

And I think I like them better with that strict cap on
They aint even gotta try to put the cool on
They just gotta give you that look, when they give you that look
Then your about to be banned, oh, uh

Excuse me your a hell of a team
You know I really got a thing for really good teams
I mean, sigh, sickenin eyes
I can tell that your in touch with your Helpful side, oh.

Yes, you do, yes you do
Somebody please tell them who the eff they iz
they are the Staff members, They ban them dudes out, keep trolls out, and help users up.

Wow, You got my nightmares runnin' away
Beatin like a drum, tips are comin your way
Can't you here that boom, badoom, boom, boom, badoom, boom Staff?

They got that super Staff.
Boom, badoom, boom
Boom, badoon, boom Staff
Yeah that's that super Staff. 

Boom. Staff. Boom Staff. Boom Staff. Boom Staff. Boom Staff. Boom. Staff. Boom. Staff. Boom Staff.

Boom, badoom, boom
Boom, badoom, boom, they got that super Staff
Boom, badoom, boom
Boom, badoom, boom, yeah that's that super Staff.

See I need you in my life for me to stay
No, no, no, no, no, no You help a lot
No, no, no, no, no don't go away

Wow, you got my nightmares runnin away
Don't you hear those tips comin your way?
Oh it be like, boom, badoom, boom
Boom, badoom, boom, Staff
Can't you hear that boom, badoom, boom
Boom, badoom, boom Staff?

Wow, you got my nightmares runnin away
Beating like a drum, tips are comin your way
Can't you hear that boom, badoom, boom 
Boom, badoom boom Staff?

They got that super Staff
Boom, badoom boom
Boom, badoom boom Staff
Yeah that's that super Staff

Boom. Staff. Boom Staff. Boom Staff. Boom Staff. Boom Staff. Boom. Staff. Boom. Staff. Boom Staff.

Boom, badmon boom
Boom, badmon boom, they got that super Staff
Boom, badmon boom
Boom, badmon boom, yeah that's that super Staff.




*Song 4- Born This Way* (Requested by NoDaniel)
Lyrics About**: Be confident and you will lucid dream! +Random things

*Spoiler* for _Here_: 






It doesn't matter if you try hard
You will capital W-I-N
Just keep your head up,
Cause you can lucid all day, baby!

A dream guide told me when I was new
we were born lucid masters
He wrote a paragraph and
put some advice in with a guide of his method.

"There's nothing hard about lucid dreams," 
he said, "Cause you are a master, babe."
"So don't give up, girl, and you'll go far, listen to me when I say:"

Be confident all day, 'cause you make no mistakes
Your on the right track baby,
You will lucid all day!

Don't doubt yourself and regret
Just be sure and you're set
Your on the right track baby
You will lucid all day!

Ooo, there is no other way,
Baby you will lucid all day!
Baby you will lucid all day!
Ooo there is no other way,
your on the right track baby,
you will lucid all day!

Don't doubt yourself, you are 
the king!
Don't doubt yourself, you are 
the king. 
Don't doubt yourself, you are 
the king. 

Give your self lucids, 
and love your dreams.
Confident you, rejoice the truth.

In the religion of the dreamviews team,
I must believe myself,
respect my dreams.

A lucid dream
is not so hard
Believe capital Y-O-U (Hey, hey, hey!)

I love my dreams and
I love this song and,
Je rêve lucide toute la nuit!

Be confident all day, 'cause you make no mistakes
Your on the right track baby,
You will lucid all day!

Don't doubt yourself and regret
Just be sure and you're set
Your on the right track baby
You will lucid all day!

Ooo, there is no other way,
Baby you will lucid all day!
Baby you will lucid all day!
Ooo there is no other way,
baby you will lucid all day!
Your on the right track baby
you will lucid all day!

Don't doubt yourself, you are 
the king whether you're broke
or rich and seen.
You're hot, poor, green, Irish descent,
You're alienese, you're orange and mint.

Whether life brings you down
makes you frown
Hurt or mean
Rejoice and be confident today
'cause baby 
you will lucid all day!

No matter wet, hot, or dry,
Melon, sugar-filled life, 
you're on right track baby
you will lucid all night! 

No matter nice, mean, or kind.
Adopted or parent made
your on the right track baby
you will dream all night! 

Be confident all day, 'cause you make no mistakes
Your on the right track baby,
You will lucid all day!

Don't doubt yourself and regret
Just be sure and you're set
Your on the right track baby
You will lucid all day!

Ooo, there is no other way,
Baby you will lucid all day!
Baby you will lucid all day!
Ooo there is no other way,
baby you will lucid all day!
Your on the right track baby
you will lucid all day!

I will lucid today, I will lucid today
Im on the right track baby I will lucid all day!
I will lucid today!
I will lucid today!
You're on the right track baby
you will lucid all day!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Just can't get enough by the black eyed peas. (hahaha) 

Or fireflies by owl city (HAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!!)*

----------


## Mancon

> Just can't get enough by the black eyed peas. (hahaha) 
> 
> Or fireflies by owl city (HAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!!)



Will do both and have them up by tonight or tomorrow xD

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Mancon


Will do both and have them up by tonight or tomorrow xD



Oh this will be amazing! I want you to be really vulgar In the fireflies song.*

----------


## Erii

> Oh this will be amazing! I want you to be really vulgar In the fireflies song.



yes xD

i always hated that song.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Tonight or tomorrow huh?*

----------


## Mancon

> Tonight or tomorrow huh?



Haha sorry  :tongue2:  I promise it will be up today for sure.

----------


## Mancon

Song 5- Fireflies (Requested by dakotahnok)
Lyrics About**: Advertising Spambots (Tried to make it vulgar, but it is hard to make this song vulgar  :Sad: )

*Spoiler* for _Here_: 







You would not believe your eyes
if 10 million spamming bots
lit up the forum as I fell asleep
Cuz they fill the open space
and leave spam threads everywhere

They think we're dumb and we would just click and buy.
They'd like to make our forums believe..
that they are not selling garbage
It's hard to see them fuck shit up
when I put myself to sleep
But everything is never as it seems.

Cause I get a thousand mods
And ban these spamming bugs
As they try to sell us garbage shit

A spambot makes 2 whole threads
while we cut off their heads
A new spambot is starting to make
a thread. 

They'd like to make our forums believe
that they are not selling garbage
It's hard to see them fuck shit up
when I put myself to sleep
But everything is never as it seems.

We kick this spambot in his ass.
(Please get it away from here)
But is being completly sass
(Please get it away from here)
Don't you tire from making threads?
(Please get it away from here)
Soon we ban you with no goodbye's said.

To 10 million spamming bots
Your banned cuz your full of lies.
No misty eyes as you head to banville

Ill know where your asses are
And I will kick your arse
You are not cute and you looked very large.

They'd like to make our forums believe
that they are not selling garbage
It's hard to see them fuck shit up
when I put myself to sleep
But everything is never as it seems.
When I fall sleep.

They'd like to make our forums believe
that they are not selling garbage
It's hard to see them fuck shit up
when I put myself to sleep
But everything is never as it seems....

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Mancon


Song 5- Fireflies (Requested by dakotahnok)
Lyrics About: Advertising Spambots (Tried to make it vulgar, but it is hard to make this song vulgar )

Spoiler for Here: 







You would not believe your eyes
if 10 million spamming bots
lit up the forum as I fell asleep
Cuz they fill the open space
and leave spam threads everywhere

They think we're dumb and we would just click and buy.
They'd like to make our forums believe..
that they are not selling garbage
It's hard to see them fuck shit up
when I put myself to sleep
But everything is never as it seems.

Cause I get a thousand mods
And ban these spamming bugs
As they try to sell us garbage shit

A spambot makes 2 whole threads
while we cut off their heads
A new spambot is starting to make
a thread. 

They'd like to make our forums believe
that they are not selling garbage
It's hard to see them fuck shit up
when I put myself to sleep
But everything is never as it seems.

We kick this spambot in his ass.
(Please get it away from here)
But is being completly sass
(Please get it away from here)
Don't you tire from making threads?
(Please get it away from here)
Soon we ban you with no goodbye's said.

To 10 million spamming bots
Your banned cuz your full of lies.
No misty eyes as you head to banville

Ill know where your asses are
And I will kick your arse
You are not cute and you looked very large.

They'd like to make our forums believe
that they are not selling garbage
It's hard to see them fuck shit up
when I put myself to sleep
But everything is never as it seems.
When I fall sleep.

They'd like to make our forums believe
that they are not selling garbage
It's hard to see them fuck shit up
when I put myself to sleep
But everything is never as it seems....






Oh my god I laughed the whole time, you are amazing.*

----------


## Mancon

> Oh my god I laughed the whole time, you are amazing.



Thank you, took me about 20 minutes to write. Im going to be adding just cant get enough in that post later.

----------


## Man of Shred

> You've claimed all this time that you would kill for DV.
> Why then are you so suprised when you are asked to kill for DV?



 *chokes on coffee*

----------


## Supernova

Thought I'd throw you a tricky one, then I realized this song would sort of be appropriate; it has a definite dreamy quality to it.  IDK, take it or leave it.  It's just a thought.

----------


## Mancon

Im going on vacation for a week, but when I get back, doing all the songs requested.

----------


## Puffin

I was literally just about to make a thread with Dreamviews-related lyrics to the song "Affirmation" by Savage Garden. XD

Maybe you could use that song!

Anyways, awesome stuff, I can't wait to see more! Sorry if I double-post; I'm on my phone on a terrible connection.

----------


## Mancon

> I was literally just about to make a thread with Dreamviews-related lyrics to the song "Affirmation" by Savage Garden. XD
> 
> Maybe you could use that song!
> 
> Anyways, awesome stuff, I can't wait to see more! Sorry if I double-post; I'm on my phone on a terrible connection.



LOL, you were? Feel free to post your own lyrics! I'll do that song too. Also do you want me to delete one of your double posts?

----------


## Puffin

Yeah, I literally stared at the page for a minute because of that.  ::lmao::  

-Deletes post- 

I won't hijack your thread; I'll post mine in my own thread.  :smiley:  But yours are much better than the one I came up with; I just read the spambot one again; it's really funny and I had a hard time trying not to laugh!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Knocking on heavens door.*

----------

